# Dollys Acre waiting thread 145 days Wednesday! PICS



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hollow Ache R Binkey and Country Bumpkins Whimsical are due at 145 days on February 13 and 14...... countdown has begun!!!
Udders are forming, Whimsey started hers first and Bink has hers now too...and my goodness, the thickness of the milk veins on Binks belly are awesome!
Both are bred to Zanzabeez ZSR Burnt to a Crisp so I look forward to seeing polled doelings (actually am praying I get polled doelings!)

Both does are a dream to milk and I'm anxious to get my hands on udders again


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Will get better individual pics up later, I'm thinking twins for each


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Count down is so hard. They are nice looking girls, hoping polled for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look great Liz! I can't wait to see more pregnancy pics!  I sure hope they each give you twin does!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for the delay... I've gotten a touch of the bug thats been going around and haven't been up to par.
Whimsey's udder is definately bigger than Binks, but because I don't do kidding trims until the week thay are due, it's hard to see through the fluff 
Neither would co operate but these definately give good belly shots!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking good! Can't wait to see what ya get  Happy kidding!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well they sure show good promise of things to come!
I think mine are all on strike or something.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Exciting! Polled girls...polled girls...polled girls. Maybe if you chant this as you feed every day they'll get the memo. Lol.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm chanting with firelight!! For you AND me!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL....Every day at feeding time I rub bellies and tell them just how much I love them and really would like to see them give me girls


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Liz, we had 2 due yesterday :-( they are holding my babies hostage! Can't wait to see your babies ;-)


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Your girls are due a couple weeks before mine are this year.

I will be watching this thread closely....I have a really bad case of baby goat fever. I miss the little things so much.

Thinking pink and polled for you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was a little upset that Penny didn't settle for 2013 kids but I think it was her way of telling me that she needed a break...it's all good though cause I'll still have 2 does giving me adorable babies and lots of milk 

REALLY looking forward to seeing these kids... Crisp's daughter is at Zanzabeez Nigerians and I'm really liking her build, his son is a handsome young buck too....he has a second daughter at Sunny Daze Farm, I'm excited to see these kiddo's!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been preoccupied of late and really want to get pics up but haven't had chance 

We're getting closer...both girls have significant udder development and both are losing their plugs, gross but I know the wait is almost over! Binkey is being a moody witch but Whimsey is so dang loveable! I hate leaving the barn at night.

I'm thinking that since both were bred a day apart that they'll be making things interesting for me by deciding to kid the same day...I just have this feeling


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Won't be too much longer Liz! Very exciting! At least if they decide to kid on the same day, you won't hopefully lose too much sleep kidding one then waiting on the other lol Having the wait time between our kiddings this month really wore me out, and we only had 4 bred! I can't see how people have lots and lots of does kidding around the same time, I get so worried about the babies, etc. I'd go crazy for sure lol


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

So exciting!! I'll send you some of my Doe Fairy Dust ;-) and some polled too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

FINALLY got those birth trims done! Udders are filling and bellies are growing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Binkeys 7th freshening and with each one I've been very pleased with her increased capacity, she has imperfections as most does do but she has one of the smoothest and blended fore udders that I've ever seen and felt...no shelf and no pocket 

Whimsey came to me in dry off mode and though I did manage to get her going again, her production wasn't up to her potential...I love how her udder looks and feels and can't wait to see her full, she milks easily, nice sized teats and once totally full I can better assess her attributes


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm avidly awaiting your births  nice looking udders!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Don't keep us waiting.  Those of us who aren't close depend on living vicariously through others kidding.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Liz they look so good, Im right on your heels have to does that are uddering up and getting real close. Eve is due the 20th so her 145 would be the 15th to. Cant wait to see your babies.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Look at those baby bumps! Can't wait to see what they've got inside!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Binkey's udder is filling...just as expected, both girls are getting looser in the rear and those kids are very active!!

I love that Binkey is so predictable when she's getting close! This is my first with Whimsey so I guess I'll need to be very observant to any subtle changes with her 

I'm taking reservations on both...I expect some awesome kids with them!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:leap:


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are beautiful Liz. 
Good luck with kidding , I dont know about anybody else , but I see
trips in someone's future.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

How exciting!!! I'm waiting on my polled alpine gal to kid hopefully in April!!! I am keeping anything she has that's polled! I hope to eventually have a handful of polled does to milk!! So excited for you!! And mildly jealous haha good luck!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How are the girls Liz? They are getting close!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, how are they??


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed, stopping in for my doe's due to kid threads.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Any progress??

I am so ready for new babies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for the delay! I asked to work the schedule from Sunday to Wednesday so that I could be off the end of the week to be here with my girls....so far, Binkey's udder is slowly filling, teats aren't plump and full just yet but her ligs are lower and her belly has dropped...... Whimsey's udder is fuller but ligs are still more "there" than Bink's. I'm fairly certain that Bink's gonna go first, I hope twins too.... and yes, girls would be great 

Whimsey has a wider than normal preggo belly as her previous owner has said that she doesn't get wide but deep...well, she's both! 

I'll be working til 2 tomorrow and because it is Binkey's 145 and she normally delivers 145-147, I made plans to go see my mom after work IF she's still the same as she is today, I love knowing my girls and know that when she's ready, her udder is tight and her teats are plump. VERY excited for these kids  Crispy n Bink pair very well with attibutes to kids. 
Whimsey will be my "learning" doe...not a FF but her first with me and I don't know what her signs are... 

Whimseys kids are available... I do think that Crisp and she will make some awesome babies, her udder is beautiful and Crisps dam Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop has one awesome udder.

Heres Binkey tonight....her udder is fuller and ligs are very low, these pics were taken after feeding time...can you tell?

Whimsey wouldn't turn to allow me a pic of her rear


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! They look ready to me! Big bellies


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow! They look ready to me! Big bellies


Yes they do!

Any new news??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Binkey was showing signs of labor when I fed this morning before work....because she seemed to be in early labor and knowing how quick progress can be made I came home around 9. She was doing good...making advances with labor and around 2 I put her in her stall....she was contracting evenly but slowly, I ended up going in to check for dilation and could get 2 fingers through her cervix and felt something hard. As she pushed against me I was able to slowly and gently help her with dilation...enough to feel that the kid was either upside down or the head twisted around so that the jaw was up....then I also felt a hoof. Try as I could, I wasn't able to manipulate to get the kid pulled so I texted an SOS to my bud Steph, went and grabbed my lamb snare/puller and a bucket of hot soapy antibacterial water and proceeded to try to get this baby out...I had a foot from a second kid, 1st kid I managed to maneuver the snare enough to get the head out ....I prayed that Binkey had the strength to help me, I was very scared and had that baby by the jaw as she pushed hard...out he came, upside down and alive! I got his face cleaned as Bink cleaned up the rest... 2nd kid came shooting out rear feet first, got him all cleared then the 3rd arrived normally...little doeling. Once the first was pulled, the 2nd and 3rd arrived within 5 minutes.

2 boys are black and white and POLLED....Doeling is black with frosted ears and POLLED 

All 3 are spunky, full bellies and doing well...Binkey is swollen but is being a great mama. Pics tomorrow...I'm beat.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Yay!!! Glad everything turned out well! Can't wait to see pics! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Faceook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooray :stars: Congrats to you and Binkey :stars:

Your truly a hero Liz 

And three polled babies , WOW ::

Your in PA right , hmmmmmmm , lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Glad everything worked out. I really dislike those bad dystocias.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Liz so glad everyone is ok. Glad you knew what you was doing and was able to get everyone out alive. Cant wait to see pics of the new babies. That means we had babies on the same day.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats Liz.....way to go


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Liz!! :stars: 


Lol Laura!!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!! Good job Liz and Binkey!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I must say that the third picture from the top , Binkey looks like
she swallowed one of those bouncy things kids sit on and bounce 
all around on....lolol
Bless her , she's adorable


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Whew! Good work Liz and Binkey! Glad everyone came out safe and healthy.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Way to go liz & binky!!


----------

